# Freezer lamb, ram or wether?



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a wool lamb I am growing for dinner. 
He is still an intact ram, 7wks old, so can still be castrated. Born late in the season, so I'll have to push it as far into autumn that I'm able before there is no grass and he'll be sent to the freezer.

We just got a pressure cooker, so if he ends up tough, that's fine. And I have room to keep him from breeding any ewes. 

I'm wanting to know if it's best to keep him a ram or castrate him, would it affect taste, tenderness, amount of meat put on??


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Band Him

big rockpile


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

As long as you are going to eat him before 18-24 months of age, I would leave him intact. He'll grow much faster and there is next to no difference in the flavor, imho.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm with Hiro - he will grow faster and rams are tasty. We've only slaughtered a couple but they were all quite yummy. the oldest was 3 - 3 1/2 and was tasty but tough. Slow cooking it is for Vinnie. 

My rams have all been hell on gates, shelters and fence posts. Make sure your enclosure is good and strong. Does he have a buddy or two to keep him company?


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Docile breed, he shouldn't be any trouble until over 2yrs of age for fencing. 
He's still with mom until late August or so. And I have another ram lamb I'll keep with him afterwards for a bit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I wouldn't castrate one I was going to eat.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks all. 
I'll skip castrating him, if he ends up gross, the dogs will be happy at least and I'll band next year.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

What breed? Not sure bre d matters but he will be young! He will be good 

We were told and have found uncastrated and not handing males is best! They grow faster and are leaner

Tonight we had a scrumptious lamb ram roast of a ram lamb non castrated not banded, mostly grass with grain about 8 months- so delicious off grill! 

Also have had one ov r a year, same situation and a wool breed-awesome and lean! Not bad flavored-salt and pepper-cook eat!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

odieclark said:


> *What breed? * Not sure bre d matters but he will be young! He will be good
> 
> We were told and have found uncastrated and not handing males is best! They grow faster and are leaner
> 
> ...


Babydoll Southdown. 

I used a cleanup ram this year, which resulted in 4 late born lambs.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

We are STILL Waiting for lambs! Waiting, waiting, waiting....waiting...
waiting is killing me!


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

We are STILL Waiting for lambs! Waiting, waiting, waiting....waiting...
waiting is killing me!


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

clean up ram... we had a ram who crossed over to check out the other girls as well, which will of course keep us waiting even longer!

Strange as days/marking days/due dates have come and gone already, and still no lambs! ugh... We did have two different rams for breeding, and had them each with one of two rams. Not sure if the markings were valid now or not, ? Crazy!


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Banding them really slows down their growth. Can't speak to taste yet, but I've heard if they are under a year it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

I prefer the flavor of my young rams intact, but managing them is a pain. I put ten ram lambs with my two flock rams and they got bullied, but I can't run them with the ewes. Have to worry about them breaking in with the ewes - worrying about managing 12 instead of 2 rams.

I think in the future I'll band them all when they're born unless they look exceptionally good. 

I also tried banding some older.lambs this year and it was traumatic for everyone including me. So I'll be banding shortly after birth.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Very interesting Willowdale! Hmm.. waiting to lamb yet, but so far we really do hear what you and armydoc are saying and have/in our very limited experience seen and observed similarly. Lamb that is not banded or castrated is amazing! Under a year or about a year-FANTASTIC!!! So far, Columbia is our favorite-the Jacobs are AWESONE! Only one jacob to base that on! So,... 

Have had hair lambs, cross breeds lambs, and a number of Suffolk lambs. Best has been the Columbia and the one Jacob.

Over or around 6-12 months the males get ram like-more pushy and aggressive. Never trust them

But freezer surfing is awesome! 

I still miss one of the Suffolk rams we raised. 

Wondering how to deal with ram lambs if we get some yet this summer!..♥I


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

No guessing, I know when there was a gap and then a ram went in with them for a bit. Latest possible lambing date from last date he was in with the ewes. 
Clean-up ram was on purpose, not an accident or escapee. 

Freezer lamb may end up sold as a wether n pet. Someone showed interest in him recently. Do need cash for fencing & new hay building, so rather he sell. 

I don't worry about aggression and such all that much with my breed. Still aware of ehere they are. At 3+ years, then they are mature and very determined, but still nothing like other breeds that I've seen and heard about. 

Hopefully, my oddball ewe will have a ram next year for dinner.


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Your sheep are so adorable! Do you sell your wool? I don't know if you already shared that, but just curious and learning as well!

Gorgeous animals!

Awesome job on your management and planning for your flocks growth and all! I read a thread once of someone's disastrous results of not keeping records on their sheeps breeding tims, birthing, and all were a nightmare,...claiming never again to be that way...but learning and unfortunately, for that blogger, it was a tough lesson,..but learned to keep better records anyhow!


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

It still is a bit of a guessing game, since I don't use the breeding harnesses I bought, lol. Though, even with a harness, date can vary either way a few weeks. So always a guess, just not a wild one.
I crawl around behind them while they're lined up for their daily grain. Some of them I can predict, but most like to surprise me. Usually find a lamb or two up n about. 
Most are born in March/April, with a couple early or late. 
I keep records in a notebook and a program on my pc. Only thing I don't record is birth weight, as they can be very random and doesn't change the outcome. Plans for breeding groups, numbers born, colors, genders, dates, new stock n from where, buyer list, trimming dates n hoof quality, any extra vetting needed, ewe/ram numbers from each ram and each ewe, so on n so forth. Added wool length this year, as I'm hoping to increase it to 3in as standard, not 1-2in. Going to be bringing an ewe with longer wool genetics next year, all the way from Washington state! Transport costs a fortune!! So last two years I've been careful with the yearly sheep budget and how much of it I can use on new stock. I prefer the sheep pay for themselves, hay, hard feed, vetting supplies, shearing, new stock. So far they've been able to do so. But I'll have to find meat buyers soon for the excess rams, then they won't be able to fully pay for themselves and new stock. I just hope I can actually find buyers for freezer lambs. 

Yeah, I sell the wool. Bought a few coats for some of them to wear this year to see if it's worth it or not.
Also sent some wool to be turned into roving, then I can spin it up. Depending on how that turns out, I may have several fleeces sent to be turned into roving or yarn to resell. Kept 2 fleeces to process myself, should of only kept half of each, takes so long!


----------



## odieclark (May 11, 2016)

Awesome-so much to learn! I love the sheep!!! We are working on some of the same things! Wish you were in Wisconsin!

Trying to understand the wool stuff as well.

But thinking your meat should sell easily! Don't know what the markets are all like-even here but seems interest is building and sales are starting to come in....


----------

